# FreeBSD 11.1 and ttys console number



## akil (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi,

I've just add few consoles to /etc/ttys but after killing init none of them has been added. I've reboot system but any other than default has not been added

```
ttyv8   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv9   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm<->on  secure
ttyva   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm<->off secure
ttyvb   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm<->on  secure
```


----------



## akil (Jul 21, 2017)

Got it working. there was a typo made by my self 
	
	



```
<->
```


----------

